# What brewing Automation Controller / Platform do you use & why?



## pmitch (3/6/18)

I am planning an All Grain HERMS electric home brewery build of up to 1/2BBL. I want to partially automate, control & log accurate statistics of my entire brewing process, all the way up to bottling / kegging.

The problem I am having is trying to find the best automation platform for the job, so I thought I'd turn to my local home brewing community for some information, reviews and general comments on the available platforms out there, but commercial & open source.

*Some Platforms available*

CraftBeerPi - Linux / RaspberryPi
BrewPi- Linux / RaspberryPi
Brucontrol - Windows / Arduino
Brewtroller

*What I want to control (just to name a few)
*
- Kettle Temperatures & Volumes
- Control pumps & heating elements
- Monitor & control wort transfer temperatures
- Control process timing
- Control fermentation timing & temperatures
- Alarms & alerts, both while brewing & fermentation reminders (dry hopping etc)

Thanks in advance for any pointers, reviews, stories and advice you may have.


----------



## mashmaniac (12/7/18)

Sorry for the late reply. I'm hoping you do come back to check.
Most of what you have listed in the way of controllers above, are narrowly aimed at either wort production or fermentation control.
My sugestion will do both, and allow for most of the wants on your list. Note however your probably going to require 2 (they can be linked) check out BCS


Myself I would use BCS for wort production and Brewpiless for fermentation, yeah you'd end up with logs being split, but brewpi is the nuns naughties when it come to fermentation control.


----------

